# U TUBE problem



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes u tube just keps going and going, Other times it on a sec and off a min. Is this a puter prob or what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll make a wild guess that your connection speed is sometimes faster and sometimes slower. 

If you have a router, reboot it and see if that helps. It helps me when my speed starts getting slow periods.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How do I do that. Your talkin to a puter iggy here


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

You reboot your router by unplugging it for a few minutes. When you plug it back in, it will start up all fresh and new, just like when you reboot your computer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm not sure how YouTube works, but there may be a difference in the resolution the videos were shot in. The higher the resolution the more memory needed and more data transferred. 

Do you have any idea how much RAM (random access memory) your computer has?
That may be an issue. If using a newer Windows operating system, to check---Start menu, control panel, system and security, and system again and showing it under installed memory (RAM). 1GB, 2GB, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I'm not sure how YouTube works, but there may be a difference in the resolution the videos were shot in.


99% of them are low resolution. No matter what format your video is when you upload it there, the system converts it into .flv; most of them are 360p when they finish processing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 3 different types of memory. None at 2 or over. By router, your talking about the Hughesnet box?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I have 3 different types of memory. None at 2 or over. By router, your talking about the Hughesnet box?


I don't know anything about Hughesnet.

A router looks something like this.

http://techproblems.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/d-link-dir-300-wireless-router.jpg

I'm also puzzled by "3 different types of memory".


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

The underlined part is the memory. You should see something that looks similar to that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Total vertuial memory 2.00gb
Vertuial memory 1.96 gb, and yes I hav a box like that. Shut it off from the puter all night.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

FBB shutting off the box and unplugging or resetting it are two different things. You may need to unplug it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> FBB shutting off the box and unplugging or resetting it are two different things. You may need to unplug it.


Yes agreed many electronics now days may NEED to be unplugged for a minute or so to reset the chips. Not just pushing the reset button.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I unplugged the router box from the puter. All night. 

Guess I need to be careful what I ask for
It runs and runs, jus like u said it would, BUT< NOW< it plays like a slow motion 1910 movie JERKY


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would then do a Speed Test.
Lets SEE just how fast your connection is.

I just did mine and I am at the 2nd level of pricing from my ISP, and only paying for 2Mbps. 
There are Four pricing levels from my Phone CO. for my DSL connection. Each in higher speed and at a higher cost for each level.
My speed test proved that out, as it was 2.05 

Real easy to do, and free.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I did it. Works fine now. Thanks all


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do I have to unplug every day? Day before yesterday it worked fine. Yesterday it was back to the origional prob. Havnt tried it yet today, but I unplugged it this morning for a 1/2hr.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh. Hold old is your router? Maybe it's wearing out?

Another possibility, if your hughesnet box is on the roof like my receiver is, it may need adjusting by the tech people at your isp. Mine had to be adjusted a while back when my connection got real slow. They sent a guy out, he went up on the roof and did whatever it was he had to do, and the problem was fixed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Is the modem getting enough ventilation? They do get quite warm, and must be kept where good air flow can get to them. Try even turning the modem on its side so it can get good sir through it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My disc is mounted to a pole on the ground., My modem is right against a window that a big fan blows air in through. I had 1400 temp files I got rid of. That didnt seem to help, so I unplugged the router again. See what happens in a bit.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hughesnet download speeds vary wildly. When watching Youtube videos, I find it best to just hit the pause control on the screen, let the buffer get ahead for a minute or two (or more with a long video) and THEN mash play. Another option you can sometimes use in the 240 resolution instead of the 360 or 480. Hughesnet speeds can be as slow as 4 times a good dial-up connection and generally range up to around 10 times dial-up.

For whatever reason, I have found that if my speeds slow down and I go to Hughesnet website/customer care/tools/test download speed & web response, then do those tests a couple of times, I get better speeds for a few days.

I really question if the router/switch/hub is at fault.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

got hughesnet this spring


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> By router, your talking about the Hughesnet box?


 Yes, thats it.


----------

